# Gun stock plans?



## wpage (May 26, 2011)

Looking to make a stock for my 870 Rem shotgun...

Any suggestions?:cray:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

wpage said:


> Looking to make a stock for my 870 Rem shotgun...
> 
> Any suggestions?:cray:


What exactly do you need help with?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

wpage said:


> Looking to make a stock for my 870 Rem shotgun...
> 
> Any suggestions?:cray:


I've never made a gun stock, but I suppose I'd start by using the original to make a template of the basic outline shape. Then, it's a simple matter of removing the wood that isn't supposed to be there. 

Seriously, I'd talk to a custom gun maker for some pointers. I would think the key issues would be maintaining axial alignment (i.e. keeping the centerline aligned behind the gun), along with the intricacies of the precision fit to the gun surface. The forestock on the 870 strikes me as more of a challenge than the buttstock. 

Since this is a router forum, I suppose it's obligatory to suggest the consideration of a "router duplicator" for some of the work.


----------



## wpage (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback...

Going to trace it out and start making sawdust. Just the buttstock!


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

wpage said:


> Thanks for the feedback...
> 
> Going to trace it out and start making sawdust. Just the buttstock!


Pay close attention to the direction of grain in the wood. How old/stable is the "blank" you are starting with? It is important the wood is well dried and stable or it will fail at the worst time in the worst place.
Generally speaking, gun stock making is a precision thing that requires serious understanding of the wood you are using and the dynamics of that wood.
But have fun.


----------

